# The new, 8-string SCHECTER...



## RaCh (Jan 28, 2008)

---


----------



## Stitch (Jan 28, 2008)

Yuk.

That headstock is ridiculous. Looks way worse than a Halo 8. 

Schecter really need to re-release the old 007 - that was a seriously nice guitar.


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm having trouble finding it....

Anybody got a screen-grab?


----------



## muffgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

pooooooo.....I agree man the 007 was the shiz nizzle


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

man that green chick, yipes


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2008)

im not much a fan of the body or headstock shape


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

That thing looks weird. 

I dig the Damien 7.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 28, 2008)

I like it


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jan 28, 2008)

ewww


----------



## Groff (Jan 28, 2008)

I like it!  Headstock is a bit off, but I like those bodys.

...What they should make is a C8, or 008


----------



## exafro (Jan 28, 2008)

It reminds me of a beetle.


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks @ Adam

That thing is 10 shades of ugly though. It's like an UGLIER... yes UGLIER Ibanez AX 7221


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 28, 2008)

a 008, or a C8 Hellraiser would be quite fitting... or maybe an Omen 8 Extreme 

something like that anyways...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 28, 2008)

Stitch said:


> That headstock is ridiculous. Looks way worse than a Halo 8.


Nah, halo wins that one hand down. im still not a big fan of the shape.. a 008, though.. hmm.


----------



## kristallin (Jan 28, 2008)

It's not too bad.... it's just not very good, either....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah, halo wins that one hand down. im still not a big fan of the shape.. a 008, though.. hmm.




007 blackjack ATX


----------



## bostjan (Jan 28, 2008)

The lower horn seems just a tiny bit bigger than the upper horn for some reason. Something like the Loomis in an eight string would be pretty nice! 

Also, is it just me, or do those 4 + 2 headstock seem to be desperately in need of another tuning machine? 4 + 3 and 5 + 2 look way better, IMO. Otherwise, if you have to have six strings, 6 in line looks nice, or 3 + 3. Actually nevermind, the number so much as the shape of the headstock.


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 28, 2008)

yuck


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

bostjan said:


> The lower horn seems just a tiny bit bigger than the upper horn for some reason. Something like the Loomis in an eight string would be pretty nice!
> 
> Also, is it just me, or do those 4 + 2 headstock seem to be desperately in need of another tuning machine? 4 + 3 and 5 + 2 look way better, IMO. Otherwise, if you have to have six strings, 6 in line looks nice, or 3 + 3. Actually nevermind, the number so much as the shape of the headstock.


it might be, but I've found on doublecuts for some reason when the horns are the same length, since we're so used to the bottom one being shorter our mind kinda makes us think that it's longer when it's the same...


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 28, 2008)

definitely yuk


----------



## Mogwaii (Jan 28, 2008)

I know someone who played it
He said it was very nice


Lame story, but true


----------



## darren (Jan 28, 2008)

It's not so bad. I've seen worse.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 28, 2008)

darren said:


> It's not so bad. I've seen worse.





Stitch said:


> a Halo 8.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 28, 2008)

7slinger said:


> yuck



yuck x 150.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 28, 2008)

I dig it. Wish Schecter come with a Hellraiser 8 someday.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 28, 2008)

aw.. I was expecting some awesome 008 or hellraiser 8 action in here!


----------



## Edroz (Jan 28, 2008)

i like it... alot actually


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 28, 2008)

man, bummeroonie.
i was expecting like a C8 hellraiser or something to that effect


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jan 28, 2008)

I dont like the body shape, but I am liking the rise in the amount of companies considering branching out into production 8's.

It's a promising future!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 28, 2008)

an 008 would fucking slay.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## noodles (Jan 28, 2008)

Meh...


----------



## Drew (Jan 28, 2008)

A C8 would be seriously hot. Let's hope they step it up and get into that market, too.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 28, 2008)

The only thing positive about this is that they might understand that they are capable of building an 8-string now, Maybe.


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2008)

All my heroes let me down.

I was just saying the other day how the HR is > the 2228 in terms of snazz, because Schecter churns out these gorgeous, binding galore guitars while Ibby's offering is a plain black RG body.

And here's Schecter's plain black axe.  If they made that in the HR body shape with a 27" or better scale with some binding, it'd slay the 2228. The ESP's are nicer looking, but I don't like the short scale length on them.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> The ESP's are nicer looking, but I don't like the short scale length on them.



The LTD SC608b is 27". It's the F408 or whatever it's called that's 25.5.


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like shit to put it lightly. But it's someone's custom so I guess I can't complain too much.

I'll also say it'd be cool if they had an "008"


----------



## Pauly (Jan 28, 2008)

Yuck indeed!


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> The LTD SC608b is 27". It's the F408 or whatever it's called that's 25.5.



Ah, gotcha.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 28, 2008)

no........


----------



## Xaios (Jan 28, 2008)

If Satan has a dildo, it probably looks like that.
RG2228 > that hideous thing.


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn ugly headstock there...


----------



## Variant (Jan 29, 2008)

Schecter makes some damn sexy guitars (it's probably their most redeeming quality), that thing is not one of them.


----------



## vansinn (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah C'mon guys, how can you fill 5 pages mostly about a headstock..

I wouldn't be surprised if Schecter even was told this would be the reaction, and purposefully chose that design - for the cause of havoc and 'alternate' marketing 

And that headstock readily allows nipping chick's buts; not bad indeed.
I'd just glue a nice big jewel stone in-between dem fangs  

More a pity it isn't a fanned design.

Anyone seen prices on it as yet?


----------



## that guy (Jan 29, 2008)

vansinn said:


> Ah C'mon guys, how can you fill 5 pages mostly about a headstock..
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Schecter even was told this would be the reaction, and purposefully chose that design - for the cause of havoc and 'alternate' marketing
> 
> ...




its a custom..so no 
some one should email schecter and ask

but a c8 hellraiser..mmmmm


----------



## Stitch (Jan 29, 2008)

vansinn said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Schecter even was told this would be the reaction, and purposefully chose that design - for the cause of havoc and 'alternate' marketing



It makes very little sense for them to produce something that everyone hates. That'd be tantamount to making a concept car out of cardboard with a great big cock as a hood ornament so that people would talk about it's "alternative marketing" potential.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 29, 2008)

There ESP-ness is showing....


----------



## Cool711 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ugly as hell.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 3, 2008)

Dig the headstock, not crazy 'bout the body.


----------



## Splees (Feb 3, 2008)

MEGA EWWW. Even though it is a custom, I feel kind of let down. It's just really boring looking, not to mention hideous. Maybe a HR8 could be a possibility in the future...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 3, 2008)

an 008 or hr 8 in bc would be way cool.


----------



## TMM (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd play it, after removing the lower horn...


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't like the design either.


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks better than the Ib to me. Least it has a little balls. Just another tool I won't be able to afford. But I would play that over the Ib. Ah, the tunings... wonderful!


----------



## vlover (Jul 9, 2009)

RaCh said:


> ---



WOW...that is ugly


----------



## MTech (Jul 9, 2009)

vlover said:


> WOW...that is ugly




Why the fuck did you bump a year old thread to leave a comment on a pic that doesn't even exist anymore


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 10, 2009)

MTech said:


> Why the fuck did you bump a year old thread to leave a comment on a pic that doesn't even exist anymore



He was trying to crack a joke.


----------

